# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Dinner in San Francisco @ Kokkari

## JEK

We had a great farewell dinner with daughter and son-in-law at Kokkari in Jackson Square.

We each had lamb a different way after starters of braised baby octopus, fresh anchovies and deep fried lava bean pods!


Souvla Tis Emeras - todays rotisserie - leg of lamb caveman style!

Kokinisto me Manestra- aromatic braised lamb shank with orzo & myzithra 

Arnisia Paidakia - grilled lamb chops with a lemon-oregano vinaigrette & Kokkari potatoes 

Arnisio Souvlaki - spiced lamb skewer grilled with onion, bay leaf & tomatoes with tzatziki & potatoes



http://www.kokkari.com/home/


Next stop LA!

----------


## andynap

Driving to LA? Beautiful drive.

----------


## JEK

Not enough time this trip. Need to be there for dinner at 6:00PM.

----------


## MIke R

I loved that drive...stops in Monterrey and Carmel

----------


## JEK

We've made it many times. Love Carmel.

----------


## andynap

And Santa Barbara

----------


## MIke R

and Big Sur

----------


## amyb

I am having flashbacks-Nepentha in Big Sur and dining at Ventana and The Post Ranch Inn-what wonderful and spectacular destinations. Post Ranch Inn is probably my favorite spot on the mainland.

Nothing wrong with Carmel, and Santa Barbara and Monterrey either.

----------


## andynap

We stayed at Ventana for 1 week- loved feeding the fawns- the restaurant was outstanding-

----------


## KevinS

I loved the restaurant at Ventana, for both the food and the view.

----------


## amyb

Andy, our stay at Ventana was great. Opened the door in the morning to find I had my very own meadow with wildflowers and fawns. A wood burning fireplace already laid-all we had to do was apply a flame.. And the most divine bed linens and comforters. I think it's time for us to plan a new western adventure.

----------


## andynap

Amy- we had the mountain view and the outside deck was as long as the entire suite- I remember the firewood outside the door. Going from the room to the restaurant was an adventure- thru the trees, along the stream and over a little bridge. After the first night at the restaurant it was so good I canceled all the reservations I had to eat dinner in Carmel.

----------


## Dennis

> Need to be there for dinner at 6:00PM.




Taking Mod-1?

----------


## JEK

Untitled by JEK2005, on Flickr

----------

